# Lemme See Your Veradero Setups PLS!



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey All!
I'm going to be turning a 45gal hex into a Veradero Setup in the next few months and id love to see all of your setups so I can get some ideas. 

So pls, feel free to start posting pics of your tanks!
(Especially the Hex tanks!)

Thx DB!

Nick Gamble

PS. Pls include details if possible (Amount of frogs, background/setup type, plants, pointers/tips ... etc)


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is a link to my 60g cube build for my group of 5 R. veradero....Later pics shows the major constrction that you can't see now since the plants have grown out....Hope it helps.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/58907-azurels-60g-cube-build.html


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

A varadero setup is most likely going to be the same as a setup for most other mainly arboreal thumbnail species. Here's my intermedius tank:


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Azurel said:


> Here is a link to my 60g cube build for my group of 5 R. veradero....Later pics shows the major constrction that you can't see now since the plants have grown out....Hope it helps.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/58907-azurels-60g-cube-build.html


Awesome job bro ... that looks awesome! I hope mine comes out half as good.
I already know I'm prob gonna have problems fitting a custom false bottom bc of the awkward hex shape. I'm also having a problem finding a premade glass lid for it too.

I like how u used GS and clay tho

BTW ... did u plant the broms straight into the clay? (Wasn't sure considering they are "air" plants if it would kill them or not)

How do u like the frogs so far? Any aggression? (I heard they do better in pairs/groups in 2s if keeping multiples)


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice MITCH! Any details/info on tank? ... (Background ... etc)


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Gamble said:


> Nice MITCH! Any details/info on tank? ... (Background ... etc)


Thanks, but that pic kind of sucks. Check out my build thread here and the current thread here. Good luck! I would like to get some varaderos one day...


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey Gamble my viv has a clay background but its not planted yet. i just built it today so I will get pics up soon.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

vivlover10 said:


> Hey Gamble my viv has a clay background but its not planted yet. i just built it today so I will get pics up soon.


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

Heres my Veradero setup (right now it houses Azureus froglets till my veraderos come in on tues)


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks good Chris ... is that a clay background also?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Gamble said:


> Awesome job bro ... that looks awesome! I hope mine comes out half as good.
> I already know I'm prob gonna have problems fitting a custom false bottom bc of the awkward hex shape. I'm also having a problem finding a premade glass lid for it too.
> 
> I like how u used GS and clay tho
> ...


Thanks bro...This was my first build.....

Yes I planted the Broms straight into clay so far they have started to root and pup. Infact all the plants that are in the back ground were just pushed into the clay and have rooted.

The frogs are great my male calls every day pics don't do them any justice....No aggression that I have seen, I over planted for that reason as well plus the tank is bigger then most start out with for thumbs which I think also helped to reduce aggression....The group was a 1.1.3, I plan on pulling two of the immature males. I think I have a 3.2 group now that they hit maturity.


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

Gamble said:


> Looks good Chris ... is that a clay background also?


yup Kitty litter. Im still working on it its brand new not even a week old. I still want to put some creeping fig in there and get rooted to the background. ill post a thread when im done and the frogs get put in there


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is our Varadero Tank number 1. It's about two months old, clay background, ghostwood, corkbark "shelves" (They just love to hang out on the lower shelf in pic 2!), rain by Mistking, auto drain that drains into our brand new gutter collection system! Last pic shows them about 3 minutes after being released into their new home. She's staring me down something fierce! Pretty sure she's thinking, "What?! You're gonna watch? Perv!"
Doug


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Varadero Tank 2. This is a temporary while slope front is being constructed. We're excited! We were starting to think it was two girls, but we caught him calling today! This is a coco fiber, greatstuff background. Second shot I moved a big leaf to show the wood work.
The last picture shows Viv number three for a second line of Varadero we are growing up! (and the remake of viv 2)
Doug


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

Doug, 

Noticed you have your film canisters waaay the heck up there in the air. Is that the best place for them? I couldn't find any of the suction cuppers around here so I'm going to silicone some to the glass and stick the rest in the mud. Is any height orientation better than the rest? Or are you just giving them lots of options?

PS, I'll upload pics of my setup soon. Varaderos to be added soon. Forgot to charge the camera after new leucs and a new niece last weekend (lotsa photos taken).

-Brett


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

btcope said:


> Doug,
> 
> Noticed you have your film canisters waaay the heck up there in the air. Is that the best place for them? I couldn't find any of the suction cuppers around here so I'm going to silicone some to the glass and stick the rest in the mud. Is any height orientation better than the rest? Or are you just giving them lots of options?
> 
> ...


Lots of options, and, to be honest, we got a little excited building our clay walls. Realized after extending to do some side walls, we kind of neglected leaving spots for mid placed canisters. For lower canisters we just nestle them into the leaf litter. We really should remove some of the clay sidewalls for a couple more. Get film canisters with suction cups already on them from Josh's frogs. Pretty cheap if you just get like a 25 pack. Don't silicone them straight on. You can't get them off then. Need to remove often to clean them out. Flies are attracted to the water and get in. They drown and rot. Plus removal necessary to check for eggs and removal of tads. Seems different frogs like to lay in different areas so we start with them all over. Slanted with water, horizontal without water, even upside down.
Doug
Oh! Just saw that...Congrats on the new neice!!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Gamble the pics are up in members frogs and vivariums


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Varadero Tank 2. This is a temporary while slope front is being constructed. We're excited! We were starting to think it was two girls, but we caught him calling today! This is a coco fiber, greatstuff background. Second shot I moved a big leaf to show the wood work.
> The last picture shows Viv number three for a second line of Varadero we are growing up! (and the remake of viv 2)
> Doug


Nice tanks Doug. Those r beautiful frogs; I can't wait till I get mine!
BTW- in reference to the film canisters, I. Am not going to be pulling the eggs/tads. I plan on letting mother nature control outcomes on that. If they breed, whatever lives/grows is what will be. I do not plan on mass producing offspring, just trade/sell excess as it occurs. I will prob keep 4 frogs in my 45 hex. (2.2 group)


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Lemme See Your Varadero Setups PLS!*



Pumilio said:


> Lots of options, and, to be honest, we got a little excited building our clay walls. Realized after extending to do some side walls, we kind of neglected leaving spots for mid placed canisters. For lower canisters we just nestle them into the leaf litter. We really should remove some of the clay sidewalls for a couple more. Get film canisters with suction cups already on them from Josh's frogs. Pretty cheap if you just get like a 25 pack. Don't silicone them straight on. You can't get them off then. Need to remove often to clean them out. Flies are attracted to the water and get in. They drown and rot. Plus removal necessary to check for eggs and removal of tads. Seems different frogs like to lay in different areas so we start with them all over. Slanted with water, horizontal without water, even upside down.
> Doug
> Oh! Just saw that...Congrats on the new niece!!


Hey Doug

I have clay side walls on mine if they have the suction cups attached I just slide the suction cups into the clay. It kinda makes a slot for the cups and they have held up fine with water and frogs in them.....I have pulled them out cleaned and slid them back into the clay.....


I am sure you will be more then happy with them Gamble....


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Azurel said:


> Hey Doug
> 
> I have clay side walls on mine if they have the suction cups attached I just slide the suction cups into the clay. It kinda makes a slot for the cups and they have held up fine with water and frogs in them.....I have pulled them out cleaned and slid them back into the clay.....


That so simple and makes so much sense you make me feel stupid! I'll get some mid-viv canisters in there tonight!




Gamble said:


> Nice tanks Doug.
> BTW- in reference to the film canisters, I. Am not going to be pulling the eggs/tads. I plan on letting mother nature control outcomes on that. If they breed, whatever lives/grows is what will be. I do not plan on mass producing offspring, just trade/sell excess as it occurs.


Thanks. You would be surprised how fast those canisters can fill up with muck. Of course, I guess you could always just spray them out with a misting bottle set to stream. We're looking forward to seeing yours!
Doug


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's my 10gal Veradero viv. This was it last month, but since then I've received some more plants. I added a bromeliad as well as a small fern and some carpet moss which will hopefully take over. I know that Veraderos are typically kept in vertical tanks. But these guys really seem to be loving it. They're all over the place!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Regalia said:


> Here's my 10gal Veradero viv. This was it last month, but since then I've received some more plants. I added a bromeliad as well as a small fern and some carpet moss which will hopefully take over. I know that Veraderos are typically kept in vertical tanks. But these guys really seem to be loving it. They're all over the place!
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


The tank looks awesome, I love the layout. What kind of background did u use?

Has anyone else here successfully kept them in a horizontal viv?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Gamble said:


> Has anyone else here successfully kept them in a horizontal viv?


 I think that you'll find, at least in the confines of the relatively small vivs we keep our frogs in, they'll do just as well, if not better, in a properly planted horizontal viv, as opposed to a vertical vivarium. 

I currently keep my thumb pairs/trios in 18'' exo cubes, and they do very well.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

zBrinks said:


> I think that you'll find, at least in the confines of the relatively small vivs we keep our frogs in, they'll do just as well, if not better, in a properly planted horizontal viv, as opposed to a vertical vivarium.
> 
> I currently keep my thumb pairs/trios in 18'' exo cubes, and they do very well.


Well in that case, I just may skip the 45hex (since I'm having a hard time finding a glass lid for it), and use the empty 29L I have sitting in my garage! (I was originally planning to use it for a future leuc purchase, but id rather get imis nxt) 
Hmmmm ... decisions decisions.


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

Gamble said:


> The tank looks awesome, I love the layout. What kind of background did u use?
> 
> Has anyone else here successfully kept them in a horizontal viv?


Thanks Gamble, if you want to see a better pic of the tank before being planted just check out this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/60988-2nd-vivarium-build-10gal.html 

Also, I think most people tend to keep imitators in horizontal vivs just because they enjoy the climbing space. But like zBrinks said, they could do just as well in a horizontal. Your 29L tank will probably do just fine!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Regalia said:


> Thanks Gamble, if you want to see a better pic of the tank before being planted just check out this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/60988-2nd-vivarium-build-10gal.html
> 
> Also, I think most people tend to keep imitators in horizontal vivs just because they enjoy the climbing space. But like zBrinks said, they could do just as well in a horizontal. Your 29L tank will probably do just fine!


Yea but is 29L big enough for 4 of them or only 2?
Bc I was gonna put 4 in the 45hex ...


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I am only putting 2 in my 33 gallon zoomed that you saw because you want it to be as big as posible, due to in the wild they have hundreds of miles of land so it will be awsome to them. Also remember female to female and male to male agresion. I would but 3 at most. I am getting mine from Randy on the 23rd (Dartsami). I can't wait!

Good Luck!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

vivlover10 said:


> I am only putting 2 in my 33 gallon zoomed that you saw because you want it to be as big as posible, due to in the wild they have hundreds of miles of land so it will be awsome to them. Also remember female to female and male to male agresion. I would but 3 at most. I am getting mine from Randy on the 23rd (Dartsami). I can't wait!
> 
> Good Luck!


I was told by a few breeders that they do better in pairs (1.1,2.2, ... etc) bc they keep the same mate for most of their lives.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Gamble said:


> I was told by a few breeders that they do better in pairs (1.1,2.2, ... etc) bc they keep the same mate for most of their lives.


Are you sure that's what they meant? The latest on imitators seems to be the push to keep them in pairs as in 1.1. Each pair should have their own viv.
Doug


----------



## wjesse (Jan 27, 2008)

I just saw this posting so I don't know if you still care to see setups, but I have a 45 hex with 4 Veraderos in it that I just set up in July. I used plexiglass, great stuff and cork/ wood for the background. I also made a water feature up front to hopefully watch the tadpoles develop. I want to see them do all the work too!


----------



## R.variabilis (Sep 15, 2011)

Mitch said:


> A varadero setup is most likely going to be the same as a setup for most other mainly arboreal thumbnail species. Here's my intermedius tank:


Sweet tank!


----------



## R.variabilis (Sep 15, 2011)

I wanna see more varadero tanks!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is an updated picture of my Varadero set-up.


----------



## R.variabilis (Sep 15, 2011)

What did you use to build your background? 





Azurel said:


> Here is an updated picture of my Varadero set-up.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

This is what I keep my veradero's in  Follow the link:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/61126-so-begins-125gallon-saga.html


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

R.variabilis said:


> What did you use to build your background?


I used egg create for the structure and support and Great Stuff covered in clay to help with weight it was still extreamly heavy. I have a build thread in the construction section.....


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Mantellaprince20 said:


> This is what I keep my veradero's in  Follow the link:
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/61126-so-begins-125gallon-saga.html


Tank looks great Ed.....


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

Mine after a month


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

wjesse said:


> I just saw this posting so I don't know if you still care to see setups, but I have a 45 hex with 4 Veraderos in it that I just set up in July. I used plexiglass, great stuff and cork/ wood for the background. I also made a water feature up front to hopefully watch the tadpoles develop. I want to see them do all the work too!


The imitators will use the film canisters or broms to rear tadpoles. They like small, enclosed, sheltered, private bodies of water. Not large pools on the forest floor.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Here is my Veradero tank 29gallon

A lot of the plants I have changed out and I put leaf litter in there too.









Pictures of how I built it:
29 Gallon Build 5/2011 - Andry's Photography | SmugMug

Close up, you can see a veradero in there...









And last a pic of a hex tank where I will put thumbs in, not sure what kind yet...this one has changed up a bit too in terms of plants but I don't have a more recent picture...


----------

